# Man might face jail time for shooting grizzly in self defense....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Amazing that we're to a point in this country where something like this could even happen:

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/man-faces-2-years-in-prison-for-shooting-grizzly-while-defending-family/


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a very patchy report as it doesn't say if the bear tried to attack any of the family while it was there. I'm not saying he's not telling the truth its just a little odd. 2 years behind bars is not right if he's just protecting is family.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wonder if its the same trio that was roaming around our airport, and where they had all the signs posted and trails marked, its 3 miles south of me and Porthill where it happened is another 4!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

His only mistake was involving the authorities. We have a law for everything these days and of course we put animals before people too.

Out here in CO I cannot even legally protect my dog from a bear or lion. When that scenario pops up, do you think it will be hard for me to choose between a lion or bear and our family's best friend? The freezer will be full and we'll have a new rug in the living room and a call will NOT be necessary.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> His only mistake was involving the authorities. We have a law for everything these days and of course we put animals before people too.
> 
> Out here in CO I cannot even legally protect my dog from a bear or lion. When that scenario pops up, do you think it will be hard for me to choose between a lion or bear and our family's best friend? The freezer will be full and we'll have a new rug in the living room and a call will NOT be necessary.


Exactly, and loose lips sink ships. I wouldnt peep to anyone EVER. Making sure family involved did the same.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

SSS...... My thoughts exactly Chris and AZ22


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> His only mistake was involving the authorities. We have a law for everything these days and of course we put animals before people too.
> 
> Out here in CO I cannot even legally protect my dog from a bear or lion. When that scenario pops up, do you think it will be hard for me to choose between a lion or bear and our family's best friend? The freezer will be full and we'll have a new rug in the living room and a call will NOT be necessary.


We had the same sort of thing happen here years ago with the wolf release , a man had the wolf attack his dog, he shott the wolf and paid dearly for it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats just wrong to punish people for protecting something.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> We had the same sort of thing happen here years ago with the wolf release , a man had the wolf attack his dog, he shott the wolf and paid dearly for it.


 Remember last year when they released that bear in the park on a trail without thinking that maybe someone was on the trail and it killed that hiker-- the follow up of that sure was never in the news much( protect the screw-up)


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Remember last year when they released that bear in the park on a trail without thinking that maybe someone was on the trail and it killed that hiker-- the follow up of that sure was never in the news much( protect the screw-up)


Bloody hell that's terrible! How can that happen!?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Bloody hell that's terrible! How can that happen!?


 Well it did, I think the guy was in his 70's, anyways it was quietly forgotten in the news.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Where did this happen Rick?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Where did this happen Rick?


 I think Yellowstone or Yosemite park!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Of course the story may be bias ?

What if the story read...Man shoots griz while it was walking accross his field saw the pigs and walked over ? Not saying that happened but his personal life was not in jepordy.

I doubt I would have shot it...perhaps shot over it or near it.

Now if it was tearing the door down to get into my house...it would be dead. My family / children are more valuable than that bear or a pig.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree his personal life was not in imminent danger, his personal property was though(yes I know what the laws says)after eating , or at least killing the pigs the bear would have left....until it was hungry again. I believe we should protect our property when it is in jeopardy.

What if the story read "bear with gun shot by man"..... by changing the words of the story you've changed the whole scenario.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I agree to the extent that you need to protect your property. A situation at hand. If you own a fish hatchery and have a bald eagle or ospery taking your fish, you are not allowed to just shoot them. First you are supposed to try other measures and then only through the use of a permit can you shoot them. Although if it was an eagle I doubt you would get a permit even though they have been taken of the endangered list.

I will be currious to see how it all comes out in the wash. I doubt he has much of a claim on self defence but a stong one on personal property protection.

Which has more value the bear or pig.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> Yes I agree to the extent that you need to protect your property. A situation at hand. If you own a fish hatchery and have a bald eagle or ospery taking your fish, you are not allowed to just shoot them. First you are supposed to try other measures and then only through the use of a permit can you shoot them. Although if it was an eagle I doubt you would get a permit even though they have been taken of the endangered list.
> 
> I will be currious to see how it all comes out in the wash. I doubt he has much of a claim on self defence but a stong one on personal property protection.
> 
> Which has more value the bear or pig.


Maybe if they (DNR) replaced his pigs with others if proof was evident--but then again its always about the money. Money equals justice, as in YOU pay for shooting regardless, we pay nothing regardless. Shoot, bury, shut up, shoot again if necessary-repeat as needed.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Just remember I also belong to the SSS


----------

